# Weekly Competition 2020-40



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 U' R U F' R2 F R' U
*2. *R2 F' U R' F U F2
*3. *F R U2 R F' U R F U'
*4. *F' U R2 F' R' U' R2 F' U'
*5. *U' R' F U2 F2 R' F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B R2 F R2 B D2 U2 B L2 B2 D' L B2 D F2 D' F' L' B
*2. *B2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F R' F2 U R' U2 F' U' R2 D' F'
*3. *D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' R' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' D R2 B2 U' B' L' F U'
*4. *D F' D2 R U R' F' D' B R2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2
*5. *L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 D' R2 B' D' F' D' U R' U' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Uw2 U' R Fw2 L' D' L2 Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 F' R2 F Uw L' Rw2 Fw Rw2 R2 F' R' U2 R F2 Uw2 U F Rw' R2 U B2 L' R D' B F2 Rw2 U'
*2. *L' B' Rw2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R2 F2 L Rw' R' U' B2 F Rw2 B2 L D' Rw2 R2 U' Rw' R D L2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw F' U B F Rw2 U2
*3. *R' U' Fw' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw Rw' Uw L Rw R F2 Rw' F2 U L Uw' B2 F U2 Fw2 Rw U' Rw2 F' L2 D2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw2 R' Fw R U F2 Rw' F2 Uw2
*4. *Rw2 Uw' Fw F' D' Uw B' F Uw' F Rw2 D L' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 R Fw2 F Rw' D' U L2 R' F' D Uw2 Rw D Uw' Rw R B Fw2 F2
*5. *Rw' U' F2 L Uw B' D' B U' R2 F' Rw2 B Fw D' U2 R Fw2 Rw D U R B R' D2 L2 Rw2 F2 L Rw' Uw' U' L D' L2 Rw' R' D' B2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Bw Lw' Dw2 L' R' F2 U L2 Rw' Uw' U Lw' Dw' Fw' L' Rw' U2 L2 D L' Uw Lw' B R2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 Bw F2 Dw Uw B Bw Lw' Fw' U' L U2 F2 L2 Dw' Lw' F' Uw' Lw U' F D L2 B' Bw' F2 Dw Uw2 R' B2 D2 L Rw
*2. *U2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Lw' Rw Bw Fw L2 D' Bw2 D Dw2 F' L Dw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw R Fw' Rw' Bw U B Bw' R Fw' F2 L' Lw2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw' R' Uw L2 R Dw R' Fw U' Bw' R Dw Bw2 L2 Lw2 U Bw' Lw2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 F' L2
*3. *Bw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' D2 U2 R' Dw' L2 Bw' F' Lw' Fw2 Uw' R Fw' Rw2 B' Bw L Lw2 R2 F2 D F2 D U' B' Fw' F2 D2 U' F2 Lw' R B' Rw2 B' Bw' Fw F D' Uw' Rw2 F L' Dw Rw Uw2 U' Bw F' L' Rw Bw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' U B'
*4. *D Bw Fw' F Lw' B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Dw F2 R' U R Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw U' Fw2 Rw U2 L2 Lw' B2 Uw2 F D2 B2 U' Lw' Dw2 U Rw2 U2 R' Uw' U2 F2 L Rw' R D Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Uw' U Fw2 R2 Dw2 B L2 R F Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw
*5. *L' Dw2 Uw Fw2 L' D' L R' U' Lw R2 D Dw2 U2 L Rw2 R2 Dw Bw' U' Bw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U R2 Dw' Bw' R Bw' U Lw' R' Dw' Uw' R2 Dw2 Rw' D2 U' Rw' R' Fw2 D' F2 Dw2 Uw Lw Fw' L' R' D Fw Dw2 F' Lw Rw' Uw Rw' Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 2U2 2R F U 3R' F 2L' D 2D2 2L R B' 3R' 2R' B 2D 2F2 3U2 2F2 2U U2 3F' 2F2 3U' 2L2 2R' R' D' 2D 3U 2L2 3F' 3U2 L2 F2 L B' 2D' 3R' 2R' 3F 3U' 2B' L 2L' 3R2 2F 3R' 2D' 2R2 3F' F' 3R' U2 B2 2F 2L' 2B2 3R 2R' 2B2 2L D2 2F2 L 2L' 2R' 3U2 3R2
*2. *L 2R2 D2 F2 3R2 R' 2D' 3U' 3R R2 B D 3U F' R' 2D' 3R 3U 3F2 F' 2R' 2B' 2L2 3R' 2R D' 3U' 2L 2R' U2 L 2B2 2F2 3R 3F2 2F' D' U2 3F2 L 2B L 2B' 2R' 3U2 3F 2F2 2L 2R R 2D' 3U2 B2 2F2 F2 L2 3R' 3U 2R 3F' D' 3U2 L 3U2 3F' F' 2R' D2 2L2 2R2
*3. *L2 2R2 R' F2 2U2 2F' 2L 2D' 3U' L2 2R' D2 2F L D 3F D' 2R' 2B 2F 2R2 D' 3R2 3U' 3F 2R2 2U 2L 2R' B' L' B2 D 2U' F U2 2R2 B2 2D' U' F2 U' F 3U' 2L2 3R 3F' 2L' R2 3F D' L' 2B2 2F' U' 2L2 2D' U' 2F D2 B' 2L' D2 2U' B' D' U 2R' 3F2 F
*4. *3U 2U 2L2 B L2 3R 2D2 2U 3F 2D2 2B' L' 2B' 2L' 2U B F' D2 3U U 2F' F' D L 2U' L' F 3R 2R2 D 2B' R 3U' L D 3R2 2U U' B' 2U B2 3F2 D2 2D U 3F' L2 3R2 F 3U U2 3F' 2F' D' 2D 2U' 3F2 2D' 2F' L' 3U R2 3U 2R2 2U 2L 2D2 2U' 2F' 2L
*5. *U' 2B' F2 R2 3F 2U' B' 3F' L B2 2L2 2B 2L 2D2 2R2 U 2L' 2R2 2D 2U' U2 B2 D B2 2L2 2D B' R2 B2 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R D2 B 2B2 R' 3F' 3R 2U 2B 2L' 3R' R2 F2 L2 F2 R 2F2 3R' 2B 3R2 D 2R2 B2 3F 2F2 F' R' B L2 3R2 2R2 U 2F2 2L B' 3U2 2U2 U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 3F 2L 3L' 2D2 3F 3R' R2 3B2 2D' 3U2 3L 3F2 2U 3L2 2D' 3F2 F 2L' B 2B2 3B R D 2F' 3U 2U2 B' 3F2 2F 3L' D' R2 F L' 2F2 2D' 2U U' 2B2 3F' 3R R' 2D' 2F2 U2 3L' B2 3R 3U' B 2B' 3F 2F D F2 2U2 3F D 3L2 3U' 3R 3D' B' 2R2 3B L2 R2 U F D F 2L' B 3B 2F2 F' 2D2 U' L2 3R' D' 2D 3U2 L D' 2R2 3B2 2L' B2 3U2 3B 2D 2U2 U' 2B' L D2 2F2 L
*2. *3D2 B2 2L2 3L' 2D' 3U 3R' 3F2 2R' 2F' 3U' R2 3B' 3F' 2R' 3U2 2B' 2F2 3R' R2 D' 2B2 2R' D 2D' 3R' R 3D2 2F2 F' L2 R' 3U' 2L' 2R 2F' 3D' B' 3F2 D' B2 3B2 U2 2L' 3B2 2U' R 3D 2F2 R2 3D' U 2F' 3R2 2B2 2F 3L' 3D2 U B2 3U' 2F' 3U2 2L 2B2 3B' 2F F' 2D2 2L' 3R2 F2 R2 3D' L 3L F' 2U' U' 2F2 L2 F2 3D U2 2F2 L' 3L R' 2D2 2R' 2U2 3R2 B2 2B' 2L' 2F' 3L2 3B 3D2 3U
*3. *2U2 L2 2L' 3R2 B 3B2 3F' D2 2D B' 2L2 3F D 2U' 2F' 2U2 3F' D F' R' 3D' 2U2 2L' 2F2 2R2 3B 3D2 R B 2U F' 3R' 3F F 2R B2 2U' 2F2 2D2 R2 3B2 2L' U F 3U' 3F2 2L R 2B2 L2 2R' D 3D 3B 2D2 R2 B 2D' 3B2 2R D2 2D2 F L 3U 2L B 2F U2 2L' 2U' U 2B2 2F' L R2 2U2 F 3L' 3B' L2 3L2 2R' R' 2B2 3D 3U 2U2 2F2 2U 3F R2 2U' B 2L' 3L 3R2 2D' 2L 2D'
*4. *D' 3D' 2F2 2L' 3B 3U2 2U 2R B 3L2 B D 3U 3F' 2D' B 3B D2 2B' 3F' 2F D2 3D2 L' 2B' R 2D' U2 B 3L' R2 2B D 3U 2U U2 B' 3B2 2F' 3L2 B2 3F' L' 2R R' 2F2 L 3L' 2R' F' 2D2 2F2 3R2 2R2 R' B' U' 2F' 2D2 3D' L2 D' L2 2R2 3F2 3D L2 3D' 3U2 L 2D' 3U 3L 2R2 B' 3F' 2D2 2U B' 2B 3B' 3F' 2L R2 U 3B' 3R B 3F2 2D2 U2 2L' B' 2B 2L' 3D' 2L2 R2 2B L2
*5. *3L 3R 2F' 3D2 3L2 B2 2L' 3D2 2L2 B 2B' 3F' 2R2 3B' 3R 2F2 2L' 3L 3D2 3U' 2U U' 2L2 3R 3B2 2D 3L' U 2L 2F2 3D' L 2D U2 2B' 3L' R' 2D' 2B' 2L' 3B' 2D' 2L2 2F 2U 3F2 F L' 2R' D2 3D2 2U' B' 2F' 3R R' 2B2 F' R F' L 3U' 3L2 F 3U2 L2 3R' B2 2B 3F' 2F 2L2 3R2 2B2 L' 3L 3F' 2U' 3R 2R2 2F2 2R2 3B 2U' 3B' 3U2 3L' 2F D2 3D2 B2 2F' 2R 3D B 2D2 U R D' 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 U2 F U R2 F' U F'
*2. *F' R2 F' R' F R2 U' F' U'
*3. *R2 U R2 F' U R' U R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 D2 R' L' B U R' L' U2 D2 B F L B2 L2 R D U' R Fw Uw
*2. *D2 R2 F2 B U L2 B D2 U' B' F' L' U' B' D2 R U' R2 B R' F' Rw' Uw
*3. *F B' L F2 U L2 U L2 U' F' R2 L2 D' R' U L' U2 F D Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' B2 D R' Uw2 Rw2 R B' F L Rw B2 R' Fw' R D B2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw Fw D F2 L R2 B2 D' U Rw R2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw' D' B' D2 Uw
*2. *Fw2 F' L' Rw' Uw F2 R2 D' F2 U Fw2 U' B F' L2 U B Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw L' F' D' Uw' U' B' L2 B Fw L' U2 B L Uw2 Fw2 U2 L
*3. *L' R2 Fw2 U2 B' F' D2 Uw2 U B' F2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw' L Rw2 Uw Fw' U L R2 F Rw' Fw' D' Fw L2 Uw R B Rw' R B' R' Uw Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw' R' Bw' F2 D' Dw' L' Uw F Dw' Uw' Lw U2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Bw D L2 Uw Fw' U Fw' L B2 F2 Lw Dw F2 Dw Rw R Fw D2 Uw2 U2 L R B' L' D' U' L2 F' R' U L Uw' Lw D2 L Uw' Bw D' R2 D' Dw2 Lw' Fw2
*2. *Lw U2 Fw D' Uw2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Rw' U2 B' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Lw B' Bw2 F' L' B D2 B' Lw' D2 B2 U' F L' Bw' F2 Uw2 F L D' Dw' Rw D' U F L B2 R Fw' L' Bw' Dw Lw F' Lw2 Rw B' Bw' Lw B' Uw2 Fw2 F'
*3. *B Rw F U2 Bw L Rw D2 L2 Rw2 Fw D B' R' B2 Lw Dw2 R B' Bw R2 B2 F' R' Uw U2 Lw' B Dw Uw' R Uw2 B Bw' F2 U2 Bw' Fw F' U2 R' B' Rw U L Lw2 R' Bw2 L2 Fw D' Lw2 Bw2 L' B' D Uw' B2 Bw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' 2U2 U' B' 2R 2U R' F 2D B 2B 3U 2B 2F 2U2 L' 3R' D' F' 2U' L2 2B2 F L' D2 2U U' L2 R F' 2D U L2 R' 3F' 2F2 U' 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 3U' 3R' 2R' B' D2 3U2 2B 2D U' 2R' R D 2L F 3R' 3U2 U' L2 2L' 3R R 2F' D 2L' 2B2 D 3F' 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2D 3U' R' 2B' 2R2 2D2 B 3F F' 2U B F2 L' 3U2 R' U2 L U' B2 3F2 D 3D 2U2 U B2 3L 2D2 2R2 3B2 3F F' 3U 2U' R' 2U 3R R2 U' 2L2 2F D2 2D' 3L2 D' B2 3R2 B 2B' F2 L' 2F2 2R 3F 2L2 B 2R 3D' F2 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R B' 3B 3R2 2R 2B2 2U2 L B2 2D2 2L 3F 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F2 3R 2F D 3R2 3B2 2D 3B L' 2L' 3L' 2R2 R' 2B 3B' R 3D' 3L' 3B' 3D 2L2 2D 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' U2 F' B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L F2 D F2 U D2 L2 F R U2 Fw Uw'
*2. *D U F2 B R' L2 B F' L2 D' L' R' B R B R D B D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*3. *F2 B U F' U2 L B2 R F2 R' F' B L B' L U2 B U' R L2 F Rw2 Uw
*4. *B U2 R' U' R D F' L' D2 L F' L2 B U2 B L2 R F L2 Fw Uw2
*5. *B2 D L U L2 F' L2 B2 U L' U' F2 L2 B' U' F2 D2 U R2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*6. *F L2 D B R U2 L' B' L B2 L2 B' R' B R' U B2 R2 L2 U' Fw Uw'
*7. *R2 D' B L2 R2 D2 U2 L' F B2 R2 F R' B' R2 D' F D U2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*8. *D L F L2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 D R B2 D B2 R2 B' D Rw' Uw
*9. *D2 L B' U D' R2 U2 R' B' D F' D2 B2 L R' F U L B2 F Rw Uw'
*10. *U2 F D R2 U' R2 B' D2 R' L' D' L2 D F U' F2 B' D U R L' Fw Uw2
*11. *F' B R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B F2 R U2 L' D R2 L' F2 L' F Rw Uw2
*12. *R F R2 B' U2 L F' L2 D L2 F B2 U2 D F' R' U2 B D F L'
*13. *U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 R F2 D' L U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F B2 R' Fw Uw
*14. *D U2 L' U' F U2 L' U' R' L B' U' B L B' F' L F' D' B L' Uw
*15. *L2 U' D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L F L2 R D U2 F' L2 F B L R' Fw' Uw
*16. *D' L2 F' R U2 R' D2 F D B F R U' L U2 F2 D2 L R' D2 F' Rw Uw'
*17. *L' B D2 U F R2 F D2 R2 D U2 R' L F' D2 L B F' L D Rw Uw
*18. *U' R L D' U' R B' U' L R F' D2 B' U F U' B2 D2 F' R2 F Rw Uw2
*19. *U' R' D2 U2 F R2 L' F2 B2 L2 B2 R U L2 B' U' D2 L2 F Rw' Uw2
*20. *R2 U R2 D' F L' U F' B2 R2 U B' F U2 R F' R' B2 R' F2 D2 Fw Uw
*21. *R' B2 R2 U' L' F' U' D' L D' B L2 D U L' F' B L F2 R Fw' Uw'
*22. *F2 R U' F U2 R U' F' B2 U' L' U' F' U R' D' U L' F2 Rw Uw'
*23. *D' R2 B F' R2 L' U L R U B' U R B F' U R' B2 D R2 Fw' Uw
*24. *F L' D2 F2 B2 L2 U D L U2 F2 R D2 R L2 F2 U B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*25. *L2 F' B' U2 R2 U' F2 D' R D2 U2 B L B D2 B' D2 R U' D2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *L2 R B2 U B' D2 F' B U2 D R' F' U2 D' L' F2 R' L' D2 F Rw' Uw'
*27. *U B' R' D2 L2 R B2 U R' B' R L U D2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *R' B' F' D R2 F' B2 R F2 U' F L R' U L' U B F2 R' B2
*29. *F U2 R2 L2 B R' F' B' R' F B2 L2 D2 U' F U' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*30. *L' B D' L F R2 L2 B L B R F L R2 U' R2 L' F2 U L2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *U R' D' U' R U' R L F' D2 B F R2 D F R' B L2 U L2 U Fw' Uw'
*32. *D2 R D2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 F' U B2 U' L F' D' L2 R B' R F U Fw Uw
*33. *R' U' L' D' L F' R D' L D L U' F B D2 B2 U2 F' L' U' Fw'
*34. *B2 L' F2 D' R2 B D' L' D F2 B' L2 B' L' U L2 U2 L' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*35. *L U D' B R D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' B' L' D B' D2 B' R2 D' Rw' Uw
*36. *F' R U B D B2 F U2 L' R F' D' R2 F U2 F R' B' D' Fw Uw'
*37. *D' R' D' F2 B2 D B D' B R D2 B' F L F' B2 L2 U2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *F' B2 R' F' L' F2 B R U' R D B' U' R B' U2 D R B' D' U2 Fw Uw
*39. *L' D' B R' F' U L D' R F' L F' R' U2 B' R2 U F R2 D' B' Rw2 Uw
*40. *D B' L R F B' R2 F2 D2 U L2 U' R L U' D2 F L' D2 U Fw Uw
*41. *D' F2 B2 L D' F' B U' F L B2 L' D' R' U D F' R2 L2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*42. *F2 U R D2 L2 F2 U2 B D L' R B D2 R2 B' U2 D F2 R Fw'
*43. *F' L D' L' U2 D B2 R U2 B' L' D' R2 D2 U2 L' R' U F Rw Uw'
*44. *F2 D U2 L R2 D B D' R B L2 B R' U' R' F U B' U' L2 Fw Uw'
*45. *F D' U2 B R' B2 R' F' D2 L2 B2 R D' L' F2 B' L2 U2 B F2 L Fw Uw
*46. *D2 B L' B F' D' L' B' U' F2 L2 R' D' U R' L' B2 F U2 F Rw Uw
*47. *D L F' U2 L R U2 F R2 L' B F' D' B' R2 B2 D2 U B' F U Rw2 Uw
*48. *R L2 D2 U' B' F' L2 D2 R' U2 F L2 D2 F' R2 B D' U L2 D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*49. *D2 B R' B2 D2 U' F R F' U B2 L D F' U2 F' D' L R2 D Fw Uw2
*50. *F' L2 R B2 R' L' B' U2 R B D2 U2 R2 L B U' F B2 L
*51. *R' B2 D B' U' D2 L' U2 R' L' U F' L R' B' F L2 D' B U' B' Rw' Uw
*52. *D' F' R F L' U2 L B D L' B' L2 B' R2 F' R' U R2 U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*53. *U F2 B U' D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B R' U2 L R2 F' R' F' U'
*54. *F D' R L U' B2 D R' D' B2 R2 B' R F2 U2 F' L2 D R' B Rw2 Uw2
*55. *R' D2 U' R' F L B2 U2 B' L' F' B' R2 F B' U2 L' F2 L' D' B Rw Uw2
*56. *F L2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U' D' R' F' R' F' D' R D L R B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*57. *L2 R B' F' D L' F B L2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 L R2 B' L F B Rw2 Uw'
*58. *F B R2 B R2 L2 F2 B' D2 U' L F' B R2 F2 B R' L2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *U2 B' U2 B F2 R B U B2 U' L U' L' B R' B' F' U R2 F' U'
*60. *B R2 D' L D2 R' L' D2 B L R F2 U F2 D2 U F' R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *F U' F' U R2 B F2 D' R2 L B' F R U F U2 R2 L2 F' R Fw' Uw2
*62. *R' L B2 L B L B' L U R D' R F2 R D' F U F D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*63. *R' D2 B2 D' U L2 B' F2 D' F2 R2 U B' R' U' L' U' R' D' R F' Rw Uw
*64. *F B2 L2 U' R' L' F' D' R U' F L' R2 U' L2 F D2 L D' B2 Rw' Uw
*65. *D L' B2 U' L F' L' F' U B2 L R B2 F' U' D L D2 R B2 Rw'
*66. *U R' U2 F' U' B2 L2 B' U2 B U' B R' U R B2 F L U' D2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *D R F R' U2 B' D F' R' B' L' R' F U L' B R2 F2 R' B
*68. *R B F' U2 B L2 U' B' F2 U R' B2 U' L D F L D' U2 Fw Uw2
*69. *U' B U D R2 L' B' F' L2 R' F U L D' B U2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*70. *L2 R F' B U F2 D U R' L' B U L' R2 D2 R B2 F D2 U L' Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D U B2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 B2 L' F' L2 B F' L2 R2 U L2 R' B
*2. *B' R' D2 L' U R' D L' U B L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U'
*3. *U' F B' R2 F2 U L B D R' L2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F
*4. *U2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R' F L2 B R2 U R' D L U2
*5. *U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B D F2 R' D2 F D F2 D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R B2 R2 D B2 D B D2 U R
*2. *F2 U' F' L U2 D' R B2 D B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 U' B2 R2
*3. *F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' D' F D2 U2 R' F' U F' R
*4. *F' D L' U B2 D' F2 B R U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2
*5. *F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' F2 D' R' D2 L' B U L' B' L2 F D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 R2 F D2 B L R' F' L' D' U' R2 B' F2 R2
*2. *B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F' L B F2 D2 L F' D
*3. *L2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 U2 L F' L F' R2 B U L U2 F
*4. *F B' D' B2 R F' L2 U' R2 D F' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F'
*5. *U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F D B L' F U' B R' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D R' U2 B F2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' F' D2 L' U2 R F D R' B F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 D R L2 U L' D2 F U L2 B D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U F2 U F R U R'
*3. *F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F D2 F2 U2 L' F R' D2 U L R2 B2 L
*4. *R U' Fw R' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw F L Fw' Uw L U' F' L2 F L' U2 Fw' R' Uw Rw2 B' F2 Uw L' Rw B2 D2 U2 Fw L' F Rw2 U' B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R2 U
*3. *U F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D F' R U F2 R' B2 L' B' D2 U
*4. *Uw' U' L' Fw2 D2 Uw' U B2 Fw' U2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 L D2 R Uw' L2 Rw2 R F2 D B' U2 R2 Fw' L' Rw' R B' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' U Fw
*5. *B' Fw2 Lw2 F2 L2 B' L2 D Uw2 Bw Uw Bw' R D' U' Fw' Lw2 U' Rw B' F2 Dw' Fw' L' D2 Dw Uw2 U' B Lw2 D Dw U2 L2 Dw Bw' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 Uw F2 Dw' R2 Dw U2 Rw' B L2 F' D2 F2 R2 Fw F Dw2 U' F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F R'
*3. *U2 B U2 R2 B F' L2 B' U2 F2 D L2 F' D2 U2 L D R2 B L2
*4. *F Uw B' F2 R2 Fw U' Fw Uw B Fw F2 L' Rw2 R2 D' U F' D' L' D F2 Rw U' F2 L' B' F' Rw2 F U Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' F L Uw B F2
*5. *B Dw B R Bw Dw Rw' F2 Lw2 Dw R Bw' L B' Rw2 R' Bw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw L' Rw' B R Dw' F2 Dw L2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 L' Rw B Bw2 Rw R Bw' R Fw' L' D B2 Fw' Lw2 D' B L2 D Uw2 U F L D' R Fw' R' F
*6. *U 2B 2F F 2R R 3F2 L2 B 2U 2L2 2D' 3R 3F' 2F2 2L 3F' F D' 2L' 2B' D2 2U2 R2 2F2 L2 2B2 2F' 2L' R2 F 2U2 2F 2L2 U 3F' 2R2 2F2 L' R2 B2 2B F' U' F 2D2 2R2 U B2 2B D2 3U B2 3U 2L2 U2 2L' 2F' 2U' 2B L 3R' 2D' 2U' B 3R' 2R2 3F F' 3U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2
*3. *U' F' L' B2 D' B' U2 R F' D' R L' D2 L D2 B2 L F2 U2 B2
*4. *Rw D' Uw2 U B R' Uw' F Uw' Rw' F' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 L' Rw R U' B Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 D' B Fw L' D Rw' D2 Fw' U Rw B Uw2 U F2
*5. *B' U2 Fw F Lw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' L' B2 Uw' R' Dw' Bw2 Fw F2 D2 B' R2 Bw2 Uw2 R' Bw Dw2 F' Uw U' R2 Bw2 Rw U2 Fw F U2 B' U Bw Uw2 L Lw Fw2 Rw2 R' Dw Lw' U Fw2 L' Lw' Rw U' Fw2 Uw' Lw' R' Uw' Lw' D L'
*6. *3R2 3U2 L2 R' 3F' 3U 2L2 R' 3F2 3R' 2R F 3R 3U 3F F' 3R2 3U2 U2 3R 2R' 3U' L' 3R B 2B2 3R' R2 2D' R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F' L' U 2L2 3U2 L2 3U F' 3R' 3U2 2R 3F' 2F2 2U2 3F' 2D' 3F2 U B' 2B' R 2B2 3R' 2U2 3F2 F' 3R' 3F F' 2U' 3R2 D U2 2L' 2R' 2F2 F
*7. *2U2 B' R' B R2 3B' 2U' U R F2 2U 3L U' 3F L' 3D2 2L 3B2 2D B2 2D2 3F' 3L U' 3B2 2F D2 2D2 R' 3U2 U' B2 D B 3F' L2 F 3L' 3R' F2 3D R' 2B2 2L2 2F' L 2F F 3L2 2R 3D2 U 2R 2U 2L' 3L2 3R2 3U2 2U2 3B 3R' 3F' 2F2 2U L' 2R' F' 2L 3L 3R 2F 3D' 2B 2L2 3R 2B' 3D 2B 3U B' 2B' L2 2U 3R2 B' 2B 2D2 2L' 3R' R2 3U 2L 2R2 D R2 3B2 2D' 3D2 2U2 3F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL4- U2+ R3+ D0+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R1+ D6+ L1- ALL1- 
*2. *UR2+ DR2+ DL6+ UL3- U5+ R0+ D1- L2- ALL6+ y2 U1- R1- D0+ L2+ ALL6+ 
*3. *UR4- DR0+ DL0+ UL6+ U4- R0+ D5+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U5- R6+ D5- L1+ ALL1- DL UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U3- R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R1- D3- L1- ALL4- DL 
*5. *UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL5- U2+ R3- D1+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R4- D2- L1- ALL2+ UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' R B' R U' B' l' r' b' u
*2. *R' L' R B' U R' B' r u
*3. *U' R' L B' L R L B' U' b'
*4. *U' R' U L' R B L' B' R l' r
*5. *L' R B R L B' L l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(6, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, 1)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B U R' U L U' B R' U L R'
*2. *R B L' R U L' U B' R B L'
*3. *R U' L R' U B' U' L R' U' L'
*4. *L R L' R' L B' L' R' B R L'
*5. *R L B' R' L R B R' B L' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R F' U2 R U R2 U
*3. *B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F' R' D F' R F R U B' R2
*4. *Uw Fw2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 R D' Fw2 L2 D B Fw Rw2 D' U2 B Fw R B2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 U Fw2 U2 Rw Uw2 U' R' U2 Rw' R Fw U2 B2 F
*5. *B Fw Dw Bw2 F2 R' Bw L Rw2 R U L Lw' Dw2 Rw' F' Uw' Lw' Fw F2 Dw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw' Uw' B Uw' F2 L' B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 D2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 R' D2 F' Dw2 L' Lw' Dw Lw' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw L Lw' R Uw Rw U' F2
*OH. *D2 B' D2 B' F' R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D' U R U B F' D2 B' U F'
*Clock. *UR5- DR5- DL3+ UL5- U2- R5+ D2- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R4- D2- L1+ ALL1+ UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B R U' B R' L' U' r b
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
*Skewb. *B L B U B L' B L R' L R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L R' b' l b' r f' R' B L R' B R'
*2. *B R l' b' l' r f L' R' F R' B' F' L B'
*3. *L' r' R' B' b' l' L' R B R' F' L' R' F' R
*4. *R l' b' f' l' r L B L' B L F R' B L' R'
*5. *R' B' F l f l r f' r' b' L' B L' R B' F' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *B Rw' Uw' Lw L R Lw' U B' Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw Uw Lw' Uw u l'
*2. *U' Bw' L' Uw' Rw B' Rw' U' Bw R Rw' Bw' Lw Rw' Lw' Uw' u' l r
*3. *L' R Lw U Bw' Lw' U' R Lw Rw' Lw' Uw Bw Rw' Bw l b
*4. *Rw' U' Bw B Lw' R' Uw Bw U L B Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw Bw u' l'
*5. *Rw L' Uw Bw U' L Rw L Bw R B' Lw' Uw Lw Rw' Bw Uw' Rw l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D R U3 L2 D L D R2 D L U R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D R D R U2 L U L D L U R D R U L D L D R D L U R D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L D L U R U R U L2 D R2 D R D L3 U R U2 R D L D R U R D2 L U2 R U L D R D2 L2 U2 R D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U R2 D L U2 R D L U R2 D L2 D L U2 R3 D2 L D L2 U2 R D2 L U3 R D2 R D R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U L U R D L U2 R D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D L U R2 D L D2 R U2 R U L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U2 R D R U2 L D2 L U R D2 R U2 R U L3 D R D2 R U R U2 L2 D2 R2 D L U2 R D L2 D R U3 L D L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U2 L2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D R B' R B2 D' U' F2 L' B' R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F2 D' B' L' F D' L' R U' B' D U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R D F L2 F R2 B D2 R F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U B2 U B R F' U' R' D2 R D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L' B D' L2 D F2 D R B F' R U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R' F U2 R' F2 U2 L' D' B L2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2
*2. *L2 B' U D2 B U2 D L F B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U' F D
*4. *B' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U F' D F2 D B D2
*5. *U D2 L B2 R' U' D F D2 R' B R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UL UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UR UF LB UL LF UF UR UL UB UR RB UR UF UL UF RF LF UL LF DR RF RB DB DR RB DB DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF UR UF+ DB DL+ DF+2 DL DF DL+2 DF+ LF DF LF+ UF+2 UR+ LF DL+
*2. *UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR RF UR UB UL UF UR UF LB UL UF UB UR UF RB UB UL UF LF UL UF UR UB UR UB DB LB DR DF DL DB LB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+2 LF UF RB+2 DB+2
*3. *UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB LB UL UF UR LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL RF UR RB UR LF UL UF UB UL LF UL UF UR LF UF UL DB DL LB DL LB DR RB UR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ UL UF+2 UR+ UF+ UR+ DB+2
*4. *UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UL LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB LB UL RB UR UF UL LF UF LF UF UL UB UR RB UR LF UL DL DF LF UL DL DR RF DB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF DR+ RF DR+2 RB-2 DL+2
*5. *UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UL UB UL LB UB LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR RF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UL UF RB UR DR DB RB UR UB DF DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LF+2 UL UB LF UL UB+ DF+ LF+ LB+2 UB- DR


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 29, 2020)

I didnt do last week comp because i had a moyu kilominx, a rubiks tower, a qiyi 2x2x3, and a stackmat timer that came today. And like i will always do, ima wait until saturday or sunday to do this week comp. And i get to do kilominx solves lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2020)

Results for week 40: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, OriginalUsername, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(98)
1.  1.40 Legomanz
2.  1.52 TommyC
3.  1.53 JoaquinRuenes


Spoiler



4.  1.57 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1.71 OriginalUsername
6.  1.72 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.91 Magdamini
8.  2.11 Alex Niedland
9.  2.20 NathanaelCubes
10.  2.24 ExultantCarn
11.  2.45 Cubing Forever
12.  2.75 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  2.88 Christopher Fandrich
14.  3.02 cuberkid10
15.  3.03 Heewon Seo
16.  3.09 Luke Garrett
17.  3.16 Shadowjockey
18.  3.18 Dylab is nub
19.  3.38 VJW
20.  3.49 tJardigradHe
21.  3.50 Kylegadj
22.  3.51 oliver sitja sichel
23.  3.53 mihnea3000
24.  3.58 ichcubegerne
25.  3.65 BraydenTheCuber
26.  3.67 Zeke Mackay
27.  3.69 FaLoL
27.  3.69 DGCubes
29.  3.71 BradenTheMagician
30.  3.72 G2013
31.  3.75 sigalig
32.  3.79 quing
33.  3.87 fun at the joy
34.  3.92 wearephamily1719
35.  3.95 Dylan Swarts
35.  3.95 VIBE_ZT
37.  4.03 NewoMinx
38.  4.04 Tegan Jain
39.  4.06 Fred Lang
39.  4.06 seth0420
41.  4.08 trav1
42.  4.11 abhijat
43.  4.15 lumes2121
44.  4.18 BMcCl1
45.  4.24 MattP98
45.  4.24 Cooki348
47.  4.25 Antto Pitkänen
48.  4.30 ElephantCuber
49.  4.33 Keenan Johnson
50.  4.43 dhafin
51.  4.47 Ianwubby
52.  4.48 Brayden Gilland
53.  4.52 jvier
53.  4.52 VauZed
55.  4.53 abunickabhi
55.  4.53 50ph14
57.  4.55 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  4.57 FishyIshy
59.  4.61 ABadRubiksSolver
60.  4.62 Jam88
61.  4.75 bennettstouder
62.  4.82 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  4.91 kaden D.
64.  4.93 oliverpallo
65.  4.98 begiuli65
66.  5.07 Moreno van Rooijen
67.  5.08 swankfukinc
68.  5.10 Paarth Sharma
69.  5.11 typeman5
70.  5.41 d2polld
71.  5.46 OriEy
72.  5.53 João Vinicius
73.  5.66 John Benwell
74.  5.74 Brady
75.  5.75 MarixPix
76.  6.25 LittleLumos
77.  6.39 Skewb_Cube
78.  6.42 nevinscph
79.  6.63 GAN CUBER
80.  6.69 joshsailscga
81.  6.72 PingPongCuber
82.  6.84 breadears
83.  7.10 UnknownCanvas
84.  7.22 Gnome
85.  7.28 Mike Hughey
86.  7.58 OwlDragon
87.  7.59 Jrg
88.  7.76 One Wheel
89.  8.04 crazykitten499
90.  8.79 MarkA64
91.  9.06 Rubika-37-021204
92.  9.11 sporteisvogel
93.  10.75 freshcuber.de
94.  11.30 HippieCuber
95.  12.84 Jacck
96.  13.67 David Reid
97.  14.41 MatsBergsten
98.  25.33 Joshua smith the cuber


*3x3x3*(130)
1.  6.88 Luke Garrett
2.  7.13 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.25 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  7.36 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.64 TommyC
6.  7.89 tJardigradHe
7.  8.02 Zubin Park
8.  8.06 riz3ndrr
9.  8.09 OriginalUsername
10.  8.17 Alex Niedland
11.  8.27 Zeke Mackay
12.  8.42 Heewon Seo
13.  8.76 Magdamini
14.  8.87 Micah Morrison
15.  8.89 ExultantCarn
16.  8.94 thecubingwizard
17.  9.06 Christopher Fandrich
18.  9.08 cuberkid10
19.  9.09 JoaquinRuenes
20.  9.10 ichcubegerne
21.  9.15 Kylegadj
22.  9.38 Shadowjockey
23.  9.43 Coinman_
24.  9.47 Dylab is nub
25.  9.50 fun at the joy
26.  9.56 BradenTheMagician
27.  9.79 NewoMinx
28.  9.86 mihnea3000
28.  9.86 oliver sitja sichel
30.  10.13 turtwig
31.  10.18 qaz
31.  10.18 JoXCuber
33.  10.39 MCuber
34.  10.53 NathanaelCubes
35.  10.58 jvier
36.  10.63 Tegan Jain
37.  10.70 Keenan Johnson
38.  10.78 Cooki348
39.  10.85 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  11.02 DGCubes
41.  11.18 G2013
42.  11.20 FaLoL
43.  11.21 MattP98
44.  11.32 quing
45.  11.36 typeman5
46.  11.42 Fred Lang
47.  11.44 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  11.47 RandomPerson84
49.  11.49 VJW
50.  11.54 d2polld
50.  11.54 FishyIshy
52.  11.60 trav1
53.  11.63 abunickabhi
54.  11.85 sigalig
55.  11.89 wearephamily1719
56.  12.12 lumes2121
56.  12.12 20luky3
58.  12.26 seth0420
59.  12.27 abhijat
60.  12.49 BMcCl1
61.  12.61 Brady
62.  12.75 João Vinicius
63.  12.84 TheNoobCuber
64.  12.90 joshsailscga
65.  12.91 BraydenTheCuber
66.  12.99 RedstoneTim
67.  13.13 bennettstouder
68.  13.19 begiuli65
69.  13.31 xyzzy
70.  13.32 Antto Pitkänen
71.  13.39 Brayden Gilland
72.  13.75 pjk
73.  13.85 MarixPix
74.  13.88 riffch
75.  14.04 Paarth Sharma
76.  14.29 breadears
77.  14.35 revaldoah
78.  14.46 Jam88
79.  14.82 Ianwubby
80.  14.91 PingPongCuber
81.  14.98 Alea
82.  15.22 Skewb_Cube
83.  15.23 ican97
84.  15.41 swankfukinc
85.  15.81 Chris Van Der Brink
86.  16.28 John Benwell
87.  16.52 Kal-Flo
88.  16.66 Natemophi
89.  16.69 dhafin
90.  16.86 OriEy
91.  17.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
92.  17.34 50ph14
93.  17.35 thatkid
94.  17.39 oliverpallo
94.  17.39 Moreno van Rooijen
96.  17.65 MarkA64
97.  17.72 ABadRubiksSolver
98.  17.77 riovqn
99.  17.87 VauZed
100.  18.02 Heath Flick
101.  18.68 Petri Krzywacki
102.  18.92 GAN CUBER
103.  19.16 UnknownCanvas
104.  19.28 OwlDragon
105.  19.33 nevinscph
106.  19.39 Cubing Forever
107.  19.67 filmip
108.  19.93 cwirkus50
109.  20.26 kaden D.
110.  20.41 scrubizilla
111.  20.79 LittleLumos
112.  20.91 anna4f
113.  21.26 Gnome
114.  21.35 Belekokz
115.  21.70 Mike Hughey
116.  21.73 Jrg
117.  23.68 HippieCuber
118.  25.14 One Wheel
119.  25.65 sporteisvogel
120.  25.67 bolt
121.  26.25 Rubika-37-021204
122.  27.90 swburk
123.  28.05 crazykitten499
124.  30.84 freshcuber.de
125.  31.00 Jacck
126.  36.44 MatsBergsten
127.  41.60 Vim
128.  45.47 Caleb Rogers
129.  47.10 Scollier
130.  1:20.64 Joshua smith the cuber


*4x4x4*(76)
1.  31.53 Khairur Rachim
2.  31.94 Heewon Seo
3.  32.38 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  32.47 OriginalUsername
5.  32.97 tJardigradHe
6.  33.94 JoXCuber
7.  33.98 thecubingwizard
8.  34.95 Alex Niedland
9.  35.40 Luke Garrett
10.  35.56 BradenTheMagician
11.  36.79 FaLoL
12.  37.27 Shadowjockey
13.  37.68 NewoMinx
14.  39.15 G2013
15.  39.55 ichcubegerne
16.  41.03 sigalig
17.  41.08 DGCubes
18.  41.14 fun at the joy
19.  41.47 MCuber
20.  42.07 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  42.67 Christopher Fandrich
22.  42.82 abhijat
23.  43.63 xyzzy
24.  45.67 joshsailscga
25.  46.40 Cooki348
26.  47.18 jvier
27.  47.43 MattP98
28.  47.63 quing
29.  47.90 abunickabhi
30.  48.23 Keenan Johnson
31.  48.44 Antto Pitkänen
32.  49.08 swankfukinc
33.  49.34 BraydenTheCuber
34.  49.96 MarixPix
35.  50.37 NathanaelCubes
36.  50.91 Ianwubby
37.  51.13 Jam88
38.  52.45 BMcCl1
39.  52.49 nevinscph
40.  53.24 wearephamily1719
41.  54.47 Cubing Forever
42.  55.29 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  56.00 oliver sitja sichel
44.  57.05 bennettstouder
45.  57.36 pjk
46.  57.51 thatkid
47.  58.23 UnknownCanvas
48.  58.30 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  58.41 Gnome
50.  58.97 John Benwell
51.  59.11 João Vinicius
52.  1:00.48 Kylegadj
53.  1:01.54 PingPongCuber
54.  1:01.68 seth0420
55.  1:03.36 OriEy
56.  1:05.56 LittleLumos
57.  1:06.69 breadears
58.  1:08.85 OwlDragon
59.  1:10.29 50ph14
60.  1:16.30 riffch
61.  1:17.37 filmip
62.  1:17.83 Petri Krzywacki
63.  1:18.27 One Wheel
64.  1:20.91 ABadRubiksSolver
65.  1:26.15 Jrg
66.  1:37.80 Rubika-37-021204
67.  1:38.61 freshcuber.de
68.  1:38.84 Mike Hughey
69.  1:44.90 sporteisvogel
70.  1:48.60 Jacck
71.  2:12.23 MarkA64
72.  2:12.81 MatsBergsten
73.  2:15.27 HippieCuber
74.  2:23.78 swburk
75.  3:20.10 David Reid
76.  DNF Magdamini


*5x5x5*(54)
1.  59.71 OriginalUsername
2.  59.76 JoXCuber
3.  1:01.17 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:01.84 NewoMinx
5.  1:04.04 FaLoL
6.  1:04.57 mihnea3000
7.  1:05.84 Shadowjockey
8.  1:08.23 ichcubegerne
9.  1:08.74 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:09.58 Luke Garrett
11.  1:10.36 sigalig
12.  1:15.46 DGCubes
13.  1:17.16 fun at the joy
14.  1:17.37 João Vinicius
15.  1:21.69 jake.levine
16.  1:23.76 quing
17.  1:24.96 xyzzy
18.  1:26.65 abhijat
19.  1:28.60 MCuber
20.  1:29.45 nevinscph
21.  1:29.56 joshsailscga
22.  1:30.49 abunickabhi
23.  1:30.96 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  1:31.74 MattP98
25.  1:32.28 MarixPix
26.  1:34.60 VJW
27.  1:34.85 Ianwubby
28.  1:35.92 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:36.72 oliver sitja sichel
30.  1:37.75 BMcCl1
31.  1:38.30 Christopher Fandrich
32.  1:39.44 jvier
33.  1:40.89 Cooki348
34.  1:45.64 pjk
35.  1:47.28 Keenan Johnson
36.  1:51.67 breadears
37.  1:53.28 thatkid
38.  2:00.43 John Benwell
39.  2:04.32 LittleLumos
40.  2:04.35 bennettstouder
41.  2:04.99 OriEy
42.  2:07.31 UnknownCanvas
43.  2:14.74 One Wheel
44.  2:17.41 swankfukinc
45.  2:23.62 Mike Hughey
46.  2:26.32 filmip
47.  2:29.73 Jrg
48.  2:29.99 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:42.89 sporteisvogel
50.  2:45.71 dhafin
51.  2:46.12 Jacck
52.  3:42.47 OwlDragon
53.  3:53.49 MatsBergsten
54.  4:32.66 HippieCuber


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:52.50 JoXCuber
2.  1:57.34 ichcubegerne
3.  2:01.27 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:05.39 OriginalUsername
5.  2:09.16 mihnea3000
6.  2:11.81 Shadowjockey
7.  2:15.56 sigalig
8.  2:20.53 Luke Garrett
9.  2:24.22 Keroma12
10.  2:37.02 João Vinicius
11.  2:38.78 nevinscph
12.  2:52.03 quing
13.  2:57.05 DGCubes
14.  3:17.89 Ianwubby
15.  3:18.04 VJW
16.  3:35.17 swankfukinc
17.  3:41.51 MarixPix
18.  3:52.04 One Wheel
19.  4:15.68 breadears
20.  4:47.55 Rubika-37-021204
21.  4:58.00 Jrg
22.  5:11.43 Jacck
23.  5:34.87 sporteisvogel
24.  6:07.75 freshcuber.de
25.  6:28.42 xyzzy
26.  6:58.41 MatsBergsten
27.  7:15.68 OwlDragon
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*7x7x7*(14)
1.  2:56.81 ichcubegerne
2.  3:20.22 Shadowjockey
3.  3:28.95 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3:30.27 sigalig
5.  3:57.35 João Vinicius
6.  3:57.38 quing
7.  5:02.72 swankfukinc
8.  5:11.92 Ianwubby
9.  6:55.02 breadears
10.  7:17.89 Jrg
11.  7:58.61 sporteisvogel
12.  8:02.45 Rubika-37-021204
13.  8:02.65 Jacck
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(28)
1.  3.17 Legomanz
2.  3.61 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.39 JoaquinRuenes


Spoiler



4.  5.97 TommyC
5.  6.92 OriginalUsername
6.  7.15 Cubing Forever
7.  8.53 Luke Garrett
8.  8.62 ichcubegerne
9.  9.56 BradenTheMagician
10.  12.17 sigalig
11.  12.94 Christopher Fandrich
12.  14.10 G2013
13.  16.79 fun at the joy
14.  17.08 MattP98
15.  20.83 MatsBergsten
16.  23.54 Mike Hughey
17.  24.46 nevinscph
18.  27.97 João Vinicius
19.  30.04 OwlDragon
20.  30.85 abunickabhi
21.  37.72 LittleLumos
22.  46.15 quing
23.  52.28 Jacck
24.  1:21.76 Rubika-37-021204
25.  1:23.83 David Reid
26.  2:06.64 freshcuber.de
27.  3:45.22 Ianwubby
28.  DNF crazykitten499


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  16.38 TommyC
2.  20.13 PokeCubes
3.  21.37 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  23.03 G2013
5.  24.82 elliottk_
6.  29.53 NathanaelCubes
7.  34.43 ican97
8.  34.48 abunickabhi
9.  51.65 revaldoah
10.  55.30 VJW
11.  1:19.44 nevinscph
12.  1:23.56 ichcubegerne
13.  1:47.83 Mike Hughey
14.  2:17.31 filmip
15.  2:24.43 VIBE_ZT
16.  2:27.37 LittleLumos
17.  2:54.58 riffch
18.  3:12.28 quing
19.  3:45.39 Jacck
20.  4:56.39 Cubing Forever
21.  5:25.83 Rubika-37-021204
22.  DNF MatsBergsten
22.  DNF MattP98
22.  DNF joshsailscga
22.  DNF thatkid
22.  DNF freshcuber.de
22.  DNF Keroma12


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:25.17 sigalig
2.  4:07.76 Keroma12
3.  4:53.75 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:22.32 thatkid
5.  6:51.12 MatsBergsten
6.  7:42.61 Jacck
7.  8:22.76 LittleLumos
8.  15:08.32 filmip
9.  52:49.63 Cubing Forever
10.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  2:47.36 sigalig
2.  15:49.20 Jacck
3.  19:12.74 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF nevinscph


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  6:54.27 sigalig
2.  40:55.12 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  13:50.60 sigalig
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  28/31 58:15 Keroma12
2.  4/4 18:16 Jacck
3.  4/4 25:30 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  5/7 42:24 MatsBergsten
5.  2/2 1:34 abunickabhi
6.  2/4 21:01 filmip
7.  0/2 11:51 riffch


*3x3x3 one-handed*(85)
1.  10.96 riz3ndrr
2.  11.94 TommyC
3.  12.44 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.73 NathanaelCubes
5.  13.03 tJardigradHe
6.  13.04 OriginalUsername
7.  13.08 Khairur Rachim
8.  13.88 Legomanz
9.  14.65 mihnea3000
10.  15.15 GenTheThief
11.  15.35 Magdamini
12.  15.62 Alex Niedland
13.  15.73 ichcubegerne
14.  15.98 NewoMinx
15.  16.89 jvier
15.  16.89 Heewon Seo
17.  17.28 cuberkid10
18.  17.33 Dylab is nub
19.  17.34 xyzzy
20.  17.46 MCuber
21.  17.51 Kylegadj
22.  17.57 Christopher Fandrich
23.  17.95 turtwig
24.  18.24 fun at the joy
25.  18.54 JoaquinRuenes
26.  18.62 Tegan Jain
27.  19.04 quing
28.  19.50 João Vinicius
29.  19.61 FaLoL
30.  19.70 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  19.88 BradenTheMagician
32.  20.25 Shadowjockey
33.  20.67 DGCubes
34.  21.10 abunickabhi
35.  21.28 RandomPerson84
36.  21.64 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  21.96 typeman5
38.  22.00 TheNoobCuber
39.  22.35 Jam88
40.  23.20 ican97
41.  23.41 oliver sitja sichel
42.  23.53 BraydenTheCuber
43.  24.21 begiuli65
44.  24.35 revaldoah
45.  24.63 lumes2121
46.  25.05 MattP98
47.  25.67 joshsailscga
48.  25.83 Moreno van Rooijen
49.  26.70 Paarth Sharma
50.  26.96 d2polld
51.  27.27 PingPongCuber
52.  28.54 MarixPix
53.  29.14 BMcCl1
54.  29.23 Ianwubby
55.  29.32 Dylan Swarts
56.  29.86 GAN CUBER
57.  29.95 nevinscph
58.  30.06 OriEy
59.  30.13 VJW
60.  30.88 abhijat
61.  32.33 bennettstouder
62.  32.91 breadears
63.  33.21 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  33.83 swankfukinc
65.  34.64 ABadRubiksSolver
66.  35.18 Petri Krzywacki
67.  37.91 UnknownCanvas
68.  40.12 dhafin
69.  40.58 riffch
70.  41.86 Cubing Forever
71.  42.28 FishyIshy
72.  44.19 LittleLumos
73.  44.36 freshcuber.de
74.  45.16 One Wheel
75.  45.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
76.  47.24 Mike Hughey
77.  50.87 OwlDragon
78.  51.67 oliverpallo
79.  54.70 Jacck
80.  1:00.42 sporteisvogel
81.  1:20.56 HippieCuber
82.  1:29.17 Rubika-37-021204
83.  1:53.77 crazykitten499
84.  2:41.38 Joshua smith the cuber
85.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  33.45 OriginalUsername
2.  45.42 DGCubes
3.  1:01.94 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  DNF crazykitten499


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(8)
1.  34.08 fun at the joy
2.  37.37 ichcubegerne
3.  38.78 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  1:14.97 Mike Hughey
5.  1:27.34 quing
6.  1:57.15 Jacck
7.  2:30.82 MatsBergsten
8.  2:53.12 riffch


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  23.67 (22, 24, 25) Sebastien
2.  24.33 (24, 24, 25) Cale S
3.  26.33 (25, 26, 28) Smiles


Spoiler



4.  39.00 (37, 40, 40) Mike Hughey
5.  43.00 (44, 50, 35) RyuKagamine
6.  DNF (26, 29, DNS) Kit Clement
6.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Zeke Mackay
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Nutybaconator
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BrianJ


*2-3-4 Relay*(43)
1.  45.52 OriginalUsername
2.  46.75 Khairur Rachim
3.  49.54 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  49.97 tJardigradHe
5.  50.40 fun at the joy
6.  51.88 mihnea3000
7.  55.92 ichcubegerne
8.  58.88 abhijat
9.  59.95 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1:03.38 MarixPix
11.  1:03.90 quing
12.  1:05.06 DGCubes
13.  1:05.52 begiuli65
14.  1:06.00 sigalig
15.  1:06.71 oliver sitja sichel
16.  1:09.80 BMcCl1
17.  1:09.81 Antto Pitkänen
18.  1:10.69 wearephamily1719
19.  1:13.82 Ianwubby
20.  1:15.42 abunickabhi
21.  1:16.35 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  1:20.32 Brayden Gilland
23.  1:22.17 Cooki348
24.  1:23.41 PingPongCuber
25.  1:24.31 nevinscph
26.  1:24.85 lumes2121
27.  1:25.26 swankfukinc
28.  1:26.01 bennettstouder
29.  1:26.42 breadears
30.  1:34.90 Cubing Forever
31.  1:35.14 LittleLumos
32.  1:38.52 OriEy
33.  1:39.50 OwlDragon
34.  1:40.52 50ph14
35.  1:56.85 oliverpallo
36.  2:00.63 ABadRubiksSolver
37.  2:06.38 sporteisvogel
38.  2:07.03 Mike Hughey
39.  2:19.91 Rubika-37-021204
40.  2:22.79 dhafin
41.  2:47.30 Jacck
42.  3:04.52 MatsBergsten
43.  3:24.00 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:46.90 OriginalUsername
2.  1:54.02 tJardigradHe
3.  1:56.20 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:57.21 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:57.79 fun at the joy
6.  2:11.29 ichcubegerne
7.  2:16.39 sigalig
8.  2:17.55 abhijat
9.  2:27.50 DGCubes
10.  2:36.21 Cooki348
11.  2:41.16 Christopher Fandrich
12.  2:41.41 Antto Pitkänen
13.  2:44.07 quing
14.  2:48.64 BMcCl1
15.  2:51.69 Ianwubby
16.  2:53.59 MarixPix
17.  3:07.69 Utkarsh Ashar
18.  3:08.60 swankfukinc
19.  3:09.25 Brayden Gilland
20.  3:13.42 breadears
21.  3:24.14 bennettstouder
22.  3:44.76 LittleLumos
23.  4:15.47 50ph14
24.  5:03.31 Mike Hughey
25.  5:09.79 Rubika-37-021204
26.  5:26.19 OwlDragon
27.  5:28.68 Jacck
28.  7:32.11 MatsBergsten
29.  7:42.61 HippieCuber
30.  DNF nevinscph
30.  DNF sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:21.17 ichcubegerne
2.  4:25.51 sigalig
3.  5:17.15 quing


Spoiler



4.  5:29.03 nevinscph
5.  6:01.68 Ianwubby
6.  6:16.07 MarixPix
7.  6:49.83 Antto Pitkänen
8.  7:01.96 swankfukinc
9.  7:58.97 50ph14
10.  8:28.68 breadears
11.  10:02.04 Rubika-37-021204
12.  11:21.67 sporteisvogel
13.  11:37.29 OwlDragon


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:43.37 ichcubegerne
2.  8:04.29 sigalig
3.  8:53.24 quing


Spoiler



4.  9:20.85 nevinscph
5.  10:34.83 begiuli65
6.  11:32.46 swankfukinc
7.  11:47.35 Ianwubby
8.  11:58.08 Antto Pitkänen
9.  14:29.63 breadears
10.  19:13.91 sporteisvogel
11.  19:30.09 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(42)
1.  4.78 JChambers13
2.  4.81 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.05 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.37 MartinN13
5.  7.07 BradenTheMagician
6.  8.04 NewoMinx
7.  8.21 riz3ndrr
8.  8.58 50ph14
9.  8.85 TommyC
10.  9.09 Luke Garrett
11.  9.32 tJardigradHe
12.  9.37 Cubing Forever
13.  9.91 Shadowjockey
14.  10.15 JoaquinRuenes
15.  10.23 trav1
16.  10.24 OriginalUsername
17.  10.33 Dylab is nub
18.  10.34 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  11.22 quing
20.  11.54 mihnea3000
21.  12.24 abhijat
22.  12.48 ichcubegerne
23.  12.53 oliverpallo
24.  12.96 Zeke Mackay
25.  13.06 oliver sitja sichel
26.  13.48 PingPongCuber
27.  15.93 DGCubes
28.  16.25 freshcuber.de
29.  17.38 nevinscph
30.  18.59 swankfukinc
31.  18.73 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  18.79 abunickabhi
33.  19.25 Mike Hughey
34.  21.46 Ianwubby
35.  23.96 Jacck
36.  32.56 David Reid
37.  36.71 riffch
38.  39.89 Gnome
39.  47.03 sporteisvogel
40.  50.68 MatsBergsten
41.  DNF MattP98
41.  DNF João Vinicius


*Megaminx*(33)
1.  38.58 Heewon Seo
2.  45.27 NewoMinx
3.  53.69 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  57.92 OriginalUsername
5.  57.99 Luke Garrett
6.  1:02.23 abhijat
7.  1:05.07 Cooki348
8.  1:08.60 Alex Niedland
9.  1:14.62 ichcubegerne
10.  1:16.01 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  1:16.58 quing
12.  1:25.03 Antto Pitkänen
13.  1:32.59 swankfukinc
14.  1:33.66 abunickabhi
15.  1:39.87 nevinscph
16.  1:45.51 MarixPix
17.  1:45.86 BraydenTheCuber
18.  1:50.25 PingPongCuber
19.  1:51.80 breadears
20.  1:52.97 50ph14
21.  1:59.12 Alea
22.  2:04.22 VJW
23.  2:17.02 Ianwubby
24.  2:22.63 bennettstouder
25.  2:35.71 One Wheel
26.  2:44.00 Mike Hughey
27.  3:20.31 Jacck
28.  3:30.95 sporteisvogel
29.  3:34.17 freshcuber.de
30.  4:24.00 HippieCuber
31.  5:10.57 Rubika-37-021204
32.  9:04.13 MatsBergsten
33.  DNF Shadowjockey


*Pyraminx*(64)
1.  2.29 DGCubes
2.  2.56 Magdamini
3.  2.60 Cooki348


Spoiler



4.  2.66 tJardigradHe
4.  2.66 TommyC
6.  2.69 Dylab is nub
7.  2.84 50ph14
8.  2.99 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  3.33 OriginalUsername
10.  3.36 Rafaello
11.  3.41 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.52 Heath Flick
13.  3.58 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.72 riz3ndrr
15.  3.79 JoaquinRuenes
16.  4.01 NathanaelCubes
17.  4.08 mihnea3000
18.  4.35 Luke Garrett
19.  4.61 NewoMinx
20.  4.91 João Vinicius
21.  5.05 Cubing Forever
22.  5.11 Zeke Mackay
23.  5.21 Brayden Gilland
24.  5.25 wearephamily1719
25.  5.36 Christopher Fandrich
26.  5.48 begiuli65
27.  5.63 trav1
28.  5.65 MattP98
29.  5.67 ElephantCuber
30.  5.76 BraydenTheCuber
31.  5.80 oliver sitja sichel
32.  5.83 fun at the joy
33.  5.97 ExultantCarn
34.  6.12 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  6.19 Keenan Johnson
36.  6.35 ichcubegerne
37.  7.03 VJW
38.  7.18 PingPongCuber
39.  7.38 Shadowjockey
40.  7.45 bennettstouder
41.  7.57 Antto Pitkänen
42.  7.76 quing
43.  8.12 ABadRubiksSolver
44.  8.41 Jam88
45.  8.67 OriEy
46.  9.26 Tegan Jain
47.  9.41 riffch
48.  9.64 Ianwubby
49.  9.65 abhijat
50.  10.02 abunickabhi
51.  10.12 swankfukinc
52.  10.31 oliverpallo
53.  10.44 Mike Hughey
54.  12.18 LittleLumos
55.  12.59 sporteisvogel
56.  12.66 Jacck
57.  13.12 nevinscph
58.  14.58 One Wheel
59.  15.43 freshcuber.de
60.  16.44 David Reid
61.  16.56 Rubika-37-021204
62.  20.69 HippieCuber
63.  30.18 MatsBergsten
64.  40.70 OwlDragon


*Square-1*(54)
1.  7.30 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.63 mrsniffles01
3.  9.22 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  9.77 Dylab is nub
5.  10.03 Micah Morrison
6.  11.44 JoaquinRuenes
7.  12.40 Luke Garrett
8.  12.85 riz3ndrr
9.  13.10 oliver sitja sichel
10.  14.27 Brady
11.  14.85 Kylegadj
12.  14.88 BradenTheMagician
13.  15.28 Magdamini
14.  15.31 cuberkid10
15.  15.43 tJardigradHe
16.  15.45 OriginalUsername
17.  15.65 Rafaello
18.  15.70 Shadowjockey
19.  15.84 ichcubegerne
20.  16.63 trav1
21.  16.77 Antto Pitkänen
22.  16.95 50ph14
23.  17.37 NewoMinx
24.  17.49 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  17.53 sigalig
26.  17.83 fun at the joy
27.  18.82 20luky3
28.  18.91 NathanaelCubes
29.  19.22 BraydenTheCuber
30.  20.42 MattP98
31.  21.11 DGCubes
32.  21.36 wearephamily1719
33.  22.42 bennettstouder
34.  22.56 ElephantCuber
35.  23.03 abhijat
36.  23.98 mihnea3000
37.  24.79 João Vinicius
38.  24.97 PingPongCuber
39.  26.75 Keenan Johnson
40.  28.15 quing
41.  28.18 Heath Flick
42.  29.87 typeman5
43.  34.10 ABadRubiksSolver
44.  37.53 Jam88
45.  41.70 oliverpallo
46.  46.94 nevinscph
47.  48.21 Mike Hughey
48.  56.42 abunickabhi
49.  1:19.73 Jacck
50.  1:21.59 David Reid
51.  1:29.31 filmip
52.  1:30.95 sporteisvogel
53.  DNF Alex Niedland
53.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(50)
1.  2.29 riz3ndrr
2.  3.05 Magdamini
3.  3.06 Dylab is nub


Spoiler



4.  3.12 JoaquinRuenes
5.  3.20 Legomanz
6.  3.73 OriginalUsername
7.  3.77 NewoMinx
8.  4.44 TommyC
9.  4.59 João Vinicius
10.  4.66 Kylegadj
11.  4.70 Antto Pitkänen
12.  4.87 tJardigradHe
13.  5.09 50ph14
14.  5.12 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  5.19 ichcubegerne
16.  5.30 DGCubes
17.  5.32 Cubing Forever
18.  5.52 Rafaello
19.  5.64 Luke Garrett
20.  5.95 trav1
21.  6.07 oliver sitja sichel
22.  6.09 BradenTheMagician
23.  6.29 Alex Niedland
24.  6.65 mihnea3000
25.  6.74 quing
26.  7.26 NathanaelCubes
27.  7.38 Shadowjockey
28.  7.69 fun at the joy
29.  8.38 BraydenTheCuber
30.  8.89 Brayden Gilland
31.  9.24 bennettstouder
32.  9.51 abunickabhi
33.  10.18 Tegan Jain
34.  11.56 ABadRubiksSolver
35.  11.69 PingPongCuber
36.  12.70 Ianwubby
37.  12.86 oliverpallo
37.  12.86 swankfukinc
39.  13.03 Moreno van Rooijen
40.  14.52 abhijat
41.  14.83 Mike Hughey
42.  14.92 David Reid
43.  15.82 Gnome
44.  16.22 OriEy
45.  17.55 nevinscph
46.  19.64 Jacck
47.  20.38 freshcuber.de
48.  21.64 MatsBergsten
49.  24.28 sporteisvogel
50.  25.42 HippieCuber


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  17.98 NewoMinx
2.  23.11 DGCubes
3.  28.52 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  29.44 ichcubegerne
5.  29.97 abhijat
6.  38.41 Luke Garrett
7.  41.62 abunickabhi
8.  44.45 mihnea3000
9.  44.61 quing
10.  57.36 idrkmans
11.  1:08.64 Ianwubby
12.  1:11.76 Mike Hughey
13.  1:49.16 OwlDragon
14.  4:13.53 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:58.98 OriginalUsername
2.  4:02.86 Luke Garrett
3.  4:07.31 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:27.16 ichcubegerne
5.  4:55.71 DGCubes
6.  5:08.80 fun at the joy
7.  5:13.25 abhijat
8.  5:32.04 quing
9.  6:24.97 swankfukinc
10.  6:45.08 oliver sitja sichel
11.  6:47.30 PingPongCuber
12.  7:50.02 50ph14
13.  14:09.04 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  6.27 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.27 BMcCl1
3.  10.85 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.39 ichcubegerne
5.  13.96 ElephantCuber
6.  14.85 Luke Garrett
7.  14.92 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  15.66 BradenTheMagician
9.  18.08 PingPongCuber
10.  21.59 bennettstouder
11.  28.13 abunickabhi
12.  28.59 Ianwubby
13.  34.12 Mike Hughey
14.  41.40 Jacck
15.  56.21 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  34.87 DGCubes
2.  38.50 ichcubegerne
3.  42.16 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  44.15 quing
5.  48.68 abunickabhi
6.  58.80 Heath Flick
7.  1:00.94 Mike Hughey
8.  1:17.36 freshcuber.de
9.  1:18.22 One Wheel
10.  1:22.95 Jacck
11.  1:30.79 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  11.56 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  14.36 quing
3.  20.59 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  24.22 ichcubegerne
5.  40.15 freshcuber.de
6.  43.79 MatsBergsten
7.  56.80 Mike Hughey
8.  5:46.82 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  52.84 quing
2.  58.27 Mike Hughey
3.  DNF Tegan Jain

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  17.81 ichcubegerne
2.  19.64 BradenTheMagician
3.  19.96 kaden D.


Spoiler



4.  44.32 Cubing Forever
5.  47.86 quing
6.  55.28 DGCubes
7.  1:15.25 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:05.91 Ianwubby
9.  2:09.45 Mike Hughey
10.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:49.45 ichcubegerne
2.  4:05.97 Gnome
3.  6:39.24 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(153)
1.  848 ichcubegerne
2.  816 OriginalUsername
3.  799 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  684 tJardigradHe
5.  666 quing
6.  641 DGCubes
7.  607 NewoMinx
8.  603 mihnea3000
9.  581 Khairur Rachim
10.  580 TommyC
11.  573 sigalig
12.  562 fun at the joy
13.  557 Shadowjockey
14.  556 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  553 Christopher Fandrich
16.  541 BradenTheMagician
17.  494 JoaquinRuenes
18.  479 oliver sitja sichel
19.  466 abunickabhi
20.  464 abhijat
21.  463 NathanaelCubes
22.  461 Magdamini
23.  459 Dylab is nub
24.  434 Alex Niedland
25.  413 João Vinicius
26.  412 Ianwubby
27.  409 riz3ndrr
28.  408 Cubing Forever
29.  398 Heewon Seo
30.  396 nevinscph
31.  394 Legomanz
32.  390 MattP98
33.  384 FaLoL
34.  382 Kylegadj
35.  377 Cooki348
36.  372 Antto Pitkänen
37.  353 BraydenTheCuber
38.  346 swankfukinc
39.  340 50ph14
40.  324 VJW
41.  323 bennettstouder
42.  321 cuberkid10
43.  314 MarixPix
44.  309 BMcCl1
45.  305 jvier
46.  300 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  287 PingPongCuber
48.  285 wearephamily1719
48.  285 G2013
50.  284 trav1
51.  277 Keenan Johnson
51.  277 Zeke Mackay
53.  274 Tegan Jain
53.  274 MCuber
55.  269 JoXCuber
56.  266 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  263 Mike Hughey
58.  249 breadears
59.  247 xyzzy
60.  244 ExultantCarn
61.  239 joshsailscga
62.  235 begiuli65
63.  231 Jacck
64.  230 Jam88
65.  229 Varun Mohanraj
66.  219 Brayden Gilland
67.  216 MatsBergsten
68.  201 LittleLumos
68.  201 lumes2121
70.  196 OriEy
71.  192 thecubingwizard
72.  191 typeman5
73.  190 ABadRubiksSolver
74.  185 ElephantCuber
75.  174 Micah Morrison
76.  171 turtwig
77.  167 oliverpallo
78.  164 seth0420
79.  159 Rubika-37-021204
80.  158 riffch
81.  156 sporteisvogel
82.  155 d2polld
83.  150 Fred Lang
84.  149 Brady
85.  146 OwlDragon
86.  145 FishyIshy
87.  141 RandomPerson84
88.  134 dhafin
88.  134 Rafaello
90.  133 Paarth Sharma
91.  132 freshcuber.de
92.  131 UnknownCanvas
93.  130 revaldoah
93.  130 ican97
93.  130 Moreno van Rooijen
96.  129 John Benwell
97.  128 thatkid
98.  127 Zubin Park
99.  126 One Wheel
100.  124 pjk
101.  123 TheNoobCuber
102.  117 Heath Flick
103.  111 Coinman_
104.  109 20luky3
105.  105 filmip
106.  103 qaz
107.  101 Dylan Swarts
108.  94 Gnome
109.  88 GAN CUBER
110.  87 Jrg
111.  86 VIBE_ZT
112.  85 Keroma12
113.  82 VauZed
114.  80 GenTheThief
115.  76 Petri Krzywacki
115.  76 Skewb_Cube
117.  74 kaden D.
118.  72 HippieCuber
119.  70 Alea
120.  69 Hunter Eric Deardurff
121.  68 RedstoneTim
122.  59 MarkA64
123.  57 mrsniffles01
124.  56 David Reid
125.  47 Kal-Flo
126.  46 Natemophi
127.  45 jake.levine
128.  44 JChambers13
129.  43 TipsterTrickster
130.  41 MartinN13
131.  39 crazykitten499
132.  36 riovqn
133.  34 PokeCubes
134.  31 elliottk_
135.  26 cwirkus50
136.  24 scrubizilla
137.  22 anna4f
138.  20 Belekokz
139.  19 swburk
139.  19 Sebastien
141.  18 Cale S
142.  17 Smiles
143.  15 RyuKagamine
144.  14 Kit Clement
144.  14 bolt
146.  13 Joshua smith the cuber
147.  12 Nutybaconator
147.  12 BrianJ
149.  7 Vim
149.  7 idrkmans
151.  6 Caleb Rogers
151.  6 thomas.sch
153.  5 Scollier


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2020)

Sorry to be so late with this; this is the announcement for two weeks ago.

153 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 56!

That means our winner this week is *Chris Van Der Brink!* Congratulations!!


----------

